# Blade for miami?



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

What blade do you use for a miami? Does a certain blade make the poms look rounder?


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I don't actually know, but I'm getting ready to put Hans in a Miami. I was going to do it yesterday, but a surprise visitor showed up at our house so it hasn't happened. I ordered a #5 for his body (Oster A5 blades). I hope that works. I will let you know how it turns out. I think his pom poms won't be quite round yet, though. He needs a little more hair still, but it's getting hot so I think he needs a haircut.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Depends on how much hair you have for pom poms. If there isn't very much, I'd use a 7 or a 5. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have done anywhere from a 10 to a 3. I think it is just personal preference. A 5 would be good for her right now or maybe a 4. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*What blade*

The "Miami" is basically a short hair style with pom-pom's. I Normally do it with a #7 but that's short! If you want it longer on the body try a #4. A #5 is usually what you use for a terrier clip like a schnauzer.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I used a 5 and a 5FC when I put Fritz in a modified miami last year. Here are two pictures to show you how he looked. Be kind, I'm still learning and thankfully have a friend who can fix most mistakes I make. I think what blade you use would depend on the type of hair your pet has. Fritz will be put back in this cut shortly. It's getting warm out.


----------

